# Difference between IPO 1, 2, and 3?



## LakelifeGSD

Hello everyone. I am wondering what exactly is the difference between IPO 1,2 and 3? Forgive my ignorance. I have tried google searching this and tried key words in the forums, but I am not finding a clear answer outlining what it takes to achieve each of these titles.

Also, if I am mostly interested in obedience and tracking, but not protection, is it worth it to pursue IPO? Or should I look into specific obedience and tracking titles?


----------



## Mary Beth

From this article, it seems to be a matter of difficulty as IPO 1,2, 3 all have the phases of obedience, tracking, and protection. 

What is Schutzhund and IPO?

Since you are not interested in protection and protection is from what I understand one of the components of each IPO title, I would think that the AKC obedience and tracking titles would be better to pursue.


----------



## HHH

What is AKC? Here we have something called SL 1, 2, 3 (BSL) which is the same tracking and obedience as IPO, but no protection. Is it the same as AKC?


----------



## thegooseman90

BH is tracking and obedience. It's the precursor to ipo 1. IPO 1,2, and 3 are all 3 phases - obedience, tracking, and protection. As another use mentioned the difference is in the difficulty. 

If you have no interest in protection you could do the BH and akc obedience events. There's other sports that don't involve protection as well.


----------



## Shepdad

LakelifeGSD said:


> Hello everyone. I am wondering what exactly is the difference between IPO 1,2 and 3? Forgive my ignorance. I have tried google searching this and tried key words in the forums, but I am not finding a clear answer outlining what it takes to achieve each of these titles.
> 
> Also, if I am mostly interested in obedience and tracking, but not protection, is it worth it to pursue IPO? Or should I look into specific obedience and tracking titles?


You can get titles in IPO that does not include protection. It used to be called a Schutzhund A instead of 1, 2, 3. There are still some dogs you see that have that title. 
Nowadays, please see the link http://www.usrconline.org/regulations/ipo_trial_regulations-variances.pdf

The main reason to join an IPO club even if you do not train for the C phase is because you will be surrounded by people who are familiar with European line dogs (show or work), and how to train them. Depending on the location and club, AKC clubs may have more people with American line dogs and fewer people with GSDs that have working line temperament. I know folks who have titles from both IPO and AKC trials. It's all good.


----------



## Shepdad

thegooseman90 said:


> BH is tracking and obedience. It's the precursor to ipo 1. IPO 1,2, and 3 are all 3 phases - obedience, tracking, and protection. As another use mentioned the difference is in the difficulty.
> 
> If you have no interest in protection you could do the BH and akc obedience events. There's other sports that don't involve protection as well.


BH is obedience and temperament. No tracking.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

LakelifeGSD said:


> Hello everyone. I am wondering what exactly is the difference between IPO 1,2 and 3? Forgive my ignorance. I have tried google searching this and tried key words in the forums, but I am not finding a clear answer outlining what it takes to achieve each of these titles.
> 
> Also, if I am mostly interested in obedience and tracking, but not protection, is it worth it to pursue IPO? Or should I look into specific obedience and tracking titles?


I train for obedience and tracking and do competitions in a few different venues. I don't do IPO. We do AKC Tracking, and he has his AKC Tracking Dog title-- it's fun and most AKC Tracking clubs do a spring clinic for beginners so you could look for one if you wanted to do that. 

I've been doing rally for a few years and entered first formal obedience trial in Feb! Also dock diving is a blast.

I didn't want to do protection either but from a logistics standpoint there are way more places to train, way closer, in various AKC sports than IPO, which I'd have to drive many hours to get to.


----------



## Sabis mom

HHH said:


> What is AKC? Here we have something called SL 1, 2, 3 (BSL) which is the same tracking and obedience as IPO, but no protection. Is it the same as AKC?


AKC is simply the abbreviation for the American Kennel Club.


----------



## dogbyte

Once you get your BH you can title in just tracking and obedience, if the host club of the trial offers them. I may do that with my Dutch Shepherd.


----------



## Jax08

Look on the USCA website for the rules and it will explain each phase with each exercise.

BH - is a temperament test. It tests the dog's obedience and there is a temperament portion with traffic, other dogs, bikes, people, etc.

The IPO titles increase in difficulty for each level. These will change in 2019. 

There are several different titles you can earn thru IPO. Tracking, obedience, full IPO titles, there are search titles (can't remember the name of them). 

If you want to train in IPO, don't let people discourage you because you don't want to do protection.


----------



## lhczth

Shepdad said:


> You can get titles in IPO that does not include protection. It used to be called a Schutzhund A instead of 1, 2, 3. There are still some dogs you see that have that title.
> Nowadays, please see the link http://www.usrconline.org/regulations/ipo_trial_regulations-variances.pdf


The SchHA was obedience and protection with out tracking.

Now days there are the TR1-3 (tracking) and OB 1-3 (obedience) plus the FH1-2 and IPOFH (advanced tracking titles) for people who don't want to do protection. All require the BH which, as others have pointed out, involves obedience and a temperament/traffic test.


----------



## Castlemaid

There is some confusion on this post about IPO titles. A few people who actively participate have cleared some of those points up. 

The BH is obedience and temperament test. If you can find actual trial rules posted somewhere, the obedience routine and the temperament test items will be posted. 

You can train with a club, and only go for OB and Tracking titles. SchA (called APr in IPO) is Obedience and Protection only (no tracking), 

The IPO titles for separate OB and TR titles are UPr (Obedience), and FPr (Tracking).


----------



## thegooseman90

The BH thing was my fault but shepdad cleared it up. Idk what made me think there was tracking involved but it obviously isn't.


----------



## onyx'girl

One thing to think about if you've been doing AKC style tracking and then try to pursue the IPO tracking....there is a vast difference in the methods. No air scenting is allowed in IPO and your dog is on a line. Better to start out doing the IPO and then move over to AKC as it is not so much based in obedience but the dogs natural talent to track/search.


----------



## Bentwings1

This is from the Leerburg site. Covers IPO. SCH is similar.
It’s a pretty lengthy read but gives a good idea of what you need to train and how it is judged.
You are not allowed to use the dog’s name in any commands. It’s considered a double command and you are docked points. There is a a limit to the number of times you can command for an exercise. I think it is three times and you get a 0 for the exercise. Devastating

Leerburg | Schutzhund Rules Table of Contents

There was some chat about this tracking vs. AKC tracking. If you have passed IPO 3 or SCH 3 the AKC TD will be a cake walk. Even if you are only at a first level you should be able to nail an AKC TD track. If you have an FH title the AKC TDX. Will be easy. The AKC allows air scenting and wandering around,as long as the dog is working and finds the article. IPO and SCH do not, the dog must work very close to step by step tracking, no pulling on the lead, no wandering about on corners and must not follow the cross track, must indicate the articles by down with it between paws. Point deduction if not. This tracking is about following the track with style. You are not allowed to encourage the dog, only command the search start.

The BH temperament test involves heeling in a noisy group of moving people. I think now there may be other dogs involved too. When I did it there was a road that noisy bike rider came towards us and passed us from behind. Ringing bells and blowing horns. Scooter were big then so a scooter was ridden past. There was gunfire test. Long down handler out of sight. Proper introduction to the judge. On and off leash heeling with distractions. 
Some of this may have changed for today but still tests the same things. Stability of the dog. No dog aggression is allowed.

Maybe someone else can post the actual obedience and protection rules. I’m pretty dated on the exact rules today.

Byron


----------



## Sunsilver

The entire routine for IPO 1, 2 and 3 (all 3 phases) are on the Leerberg site: Leerburg | Guidelines of the International Working Dog Organization (FCI)


----------



## HHH

Sunsilver said:


> The entire routine for IPO 1, 2 and 3 (all 3 phases) are on the Leerberg site: Leerburg | Guidelines of the International Working Dog Organization (FCI)


Strange, it is not the same IPO program we have here i in Europe.


----------



## lhczth

HHH said:


> Strange, it is not the same IPO program we have here i in Europe.


I wouldn't be relying on Leerburg for the actual rules to be followed for IPO. Our rules are the same as in Europe with a few exceptions.


----------



## Tennessee

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/about/schutzhund-training/schutzhund-trials/

Read the above page from the USCA (United Schutzhund Clubs of America)

As others have explained it's simply increasing difficulty each trial.


----------



## LakelifeGSD

Wow, thanks everyone for the information. That is very helpful. I will read over the different articles you guys have provided. I love in west Michigan and the only IPO clubs are at least three hours away in the Detroit area. I am looking for a trainer to work with in my area right now. I have a 5 year old WL who did some agility before we moved and a 12 wk old WL puppy who is very food driven. I did not tile my first dog, but I would like to get BH for both of them, then pursue tracking with the younger one. I will review all of this info, what is available in my area and go from there. Thanks!

Is there any thread on here that discusses typical costs for professional training?


----------



## Jax08

LakelifeGSD said:


> Wow, thanks everyone for the information. That is very helpful. I will read over the different articles you guys have provided. I love in west Michigan and the only IPO clubs are at least three hours away in the Detroit area. I am looking for a trainer to work with in my area right now. I have a 5 year old WL who did some agility before we moved and a 12 wk old WL puppy who is very food driven. I did not tile my first dog, but I would like to get BH for both of them, then pursue tracking with the younger one. I will review all of this info, what is available in my area and go from there. Thanks!
> 
> Is there any thread on here that discusses typical costs for professional training?


Pretty sure you have IPO people in Grand Rapids. Are the Markow's there now? 

Costs vary per trainer and club. Best to find them and ask without guessing.


----------



## onyx'girl

LakelifeGSD said:


> Wow, thanks everyone for the information. That is very helpful. I will read over the different articles you guys have provided. I love in west Michigan and the only IPO clubs are at least three hours away in the Detroit area. I am looking for a trainer to work with in my area right now. I have a 5 year old WL who did some agility before we moved and a 12 wk old WL puppy who is very food driven. I did not tile my first dog, but I would like to get BH for both of them, then pursue tracking with the younger one. I will review all of this info, what is available in my area and go from there. Thanks!
> 
> Is there any thread on here that discusses typical costs for professional training?


I agree with Jax08 in regards to different trainers/different price.
I am in W. MI as well, and travel East to train. But there are a couple of trainers I could suggest in the lower area of West, MI. I prefer to train with a core group and not do private training...unless there is something specific I need to work on.


----------



## Craig Caughlin

Mary Beth said:


> From this article, it seems to be a matter of difficulty as IPO 1,2, 3 all have the phases of obedience, tracking, and protection.
> 
> What is Schutzhund and IPO?
> 
> Since you are not interested in protection and protection is from what I understand one of the components of each IPO title, I would think that the AKC obedience and tracking titles would be better to pursue.


Try this: What is Schutzhund and IPO?

Craig


----------

